# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الدعاء والتأمين الجماعى للميت بعد دفنه ,,,,,, للمناقشة

## سليمان بطيخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع الدعاء الجماعى عند القبر بأن يقوم رجلا ويدعو للميت ويؤمن من حوله من المشيعين قد حدث حوله جدلا واسعا بين المجيزين والمانعين  وأنا أناشدكم بالله كل من يعلم عن هذا الامر دليلا أوأثرا أو فتوى يضعها هنا

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أخي الكريم لعلي أفيدك بهذا

ذهب الشيخ ابن جبرين  ودار الإفتاء المصرية و رمركز الفتوى بالشبكة الإسلامية إلى جواز الدعاء جماعة بعد الدفن


-فتوى ابن جبرين
السؤال س: ما حكم الدعاء للميت في جماعة بعد دفنه؟  
الاجابـــة نرى: أنه لا بأس بالدعاء، ولكن يكون الداعي واحدا، والبقية يؤمنون، فكلما كثر الداعون، والمؤمنون رجي أن يستجاب لذلك الدعاء. والله أعلم. 

-فتوى دار الإفتاء المصرية
الســــؤال 

    هل الدعاء على القبر بعد الدفن يكون سرًّا أو جهرًا ؟ وإذا لم تكن المقابر بها تصدعات ولا شقوق وليس فيها ما يمنع من استعمالها، فهل يجوز هدمها وتجديدها ؟


 الـجـــواب 

أمانة الفتوى




     أولاً: كلا الأمرين جائز شرعًا ولا يجوز للمسلمين أن يتنازعوا في ذلك، والتنازع فيه من البدع المنكرة التي لا يرضاها الله ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
     ثانيًا: هدم المقابر وتجديدها لا يجوز إلا عند الضرورة أو الحاجة الملجئة لذلك، فإذا لم تكن ضرورةٌ ولا حاجةٌ فإن ذلك غير جائز شرعًا؛ لما فيه من هتك حرمة الأموات.

تمت الإجابة بتاريخ 9/10/2006


و ذهب الشيخ ابن باز و الشيخ ابن العثيمين و محمد سعيد رسلان في شريط له  و صالح الفوزان في فتوى صوتية على موقعه إلى عدم جواز ذلك

-فتوى ابن باز
ما حكم الدعاء الجماعي عند القبر؟ 


الدعاء الجماعي عند القبر ليس له أصل، كونه يتعمد يقول ندعو جميعاً أنا أدعو وأنتم تؤمنون هذا ما له أصل، لا نعلم له أصل عن السلف الصالح، ولا عن النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، لكن لو دعا الإنسان وأمنوا على دعائه من غير قصد سمعوه يدعوا يقول: اللهم اغفر له، فقالوا: آمين. ما فيه شيء، لو دعاء إنسان لما دفنوا ....... ميت، فقال: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت، فقال بعض الحاضرين عند القبر آمين ما يضر. أما كونهم يتفقون على أن هذا يدعوا وهؤلاء يؤمنون هذا لا أصل له، ما ينبغي فعله، لأن هذا دعاء جماعي مقصود فلا أصل له، لم يبلغنا عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا عن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم-، تركه هو الذي ينبغي، أما إذا دعا إنسان، سمعوه يدعوا وأمنوا من غير قصد ومن غير تجمع من غير يعني قصد لهذا الشيء، إنما كانوا يدعون للميت بعد ما دفنوه فأمنوا على دعاء من يدعوا، سمعوا واحد يدعوا فقالوا: آمين، آمين، أو دعا هذا وقال الآخر: آمين لا يضر، من غير قصد ومن غير تواطأ. وماذا عن الدعاء بعد دفن الميت جماعة يا شيخ ؟ كل واحد يدعوا بنفسه يقول: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت، هكذا، ولا يحتاج أن يجتمعوا على قول واحد، لكن لو دعا واحد وأمنوا من غير قصد سمعوه يدعوا قالوا: آمين من غير قصد فلا حرج . 

-فتوى العثيمين
ليس هذا من سنة الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، ولا من سنة الخلفاء الراشدين رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُم ، وإنما كان الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يرشدهم إلى أن يستغفروا للميت ويسألوا له التثبيت ، كلٌّ بنفسه ، وليس جماعة" اهـ {نقلا عن وقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب}

إلا أن موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب نقل فتوى للشيخ ابن باز بجواز ذلك

جاء في الموقع
{أفتى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله بجواز الدعاء جماعة ، فيدعو أحد المشيعين ويؤمن الناس على دعائه ، أو يدعو كل شخص بمفرده . 

قال رحمه الله : 

"قد دلت السنة الثابتة عن الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على شرعية الدعاء للميت بعد الدفن ، فقد كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا فَرَغَ مِنْ دَفْنِ الْمَيِّتِ وَقَفَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ : ( اسْتَغْفِرُوا لأَخِيكُمْ ، وَسَلُوا لَهُ بِالتَّثْبِيتِ ، فَإِنَّهُ الآنَ يُسْأَلُ) رواه أبو داود (3221) . صححه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" . 

ولا حرج في أن يدعو واحد ويؤمن السامعون أو يدعو كل واحد بنفسه للميت" اهـ . 

مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (68/53) . }

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أليس هناك فرق بين الدعاء الجماعي و التأمين الجماعي عند العلماء

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخصك اخى أبا البراء الاندلسى بالشكر على ما نقلت 
والكلام الذى انقله الان بالمعنى وغدا ان شاء الله اتيك بالنص 
قال الشيخ صفى الرحمان المباركفورى فى منة المنعم شرح صحيح مسلم 
عقب حديث عوف بن مالك حضرت جنازة مع النبى فحفظت من دعاءه (اللهم اغفر له وارحمه   الحديث )
قال فيه دليل على جواز ان يدعو واحد من الناس ويؤمن من حوله   أ ه بالمعنى

----------


## خالد المرسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الأخ سليمان بطيخ 
أستجب لدعوتى والا هيجت عليك الاخوة الصائمين فى هذا المنتدى المبارك 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

يا أخى كف عن ما تفعل !!!!
وهذا المكان لمناقشة العلم وليس لما تفعل

----------


## خالد المرسى

انا اسف اخى ان كنت اغضبتك

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

يرعاك االله
 أخشى أنه بمداخلتك هذه أن يفسد الموضوع
أسامحك وارجو البحث عن الموضوع

----------


## خالد المرسى

يغلب على ظنى أنه صح عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه أنه دعا دعاءا جماعيا

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله أخى خالد المرسى 
كنت أعلم ذلك الأثر عن أنس بن مالك (   )وقد ذكر الشيخ مصطفى العدوى فى احد دروسه-على ما يغلب على ظنى _ انه صحيح (مع العلم ان الشيخ لا يرى ذلك) فقد حكى لى من لا أثق فى نقله ان الشيخ انكر على من دعى عند دفن الشيخ محمد عمرو -رحمه الله- 
اما الاثر فيبقى البحث فى تخريجه والحكم عليه أقوال أهل العلم فى المسئلة 
وانا والله أخى خالد ما اردت سوى التنبيه على ان معظم اسماء المشاركين فى المنتدى وهميه وكان الاسم مجرد مصادفه بقدر الله

----------


## خالد المرسى

الشيخ مصطفى يراه صحيحا لكنه لا يرى الدعاء الجماعى ولا يرى ان الاخوة تنكر وتجلب المشاكل لكنه قال  لاتدعى انت ثم انصرف أو قال انصرف أثناء دعاءهم   والشك منى  
أخى سليمان أرى أن تغير هذا الاسم  خاصة فى فصل الصيف يشتد الحر وهناك اخوة صائمون اذا رأوا مشاركاتك  تذكروا البطيخ بما فيه من شراب حلو يذهب الظمأ ويبل العروق فيرهقون بذلك ارهاقا نفسيا
ثم انى ايضا لاارى ان تغيره باى اسم من اسماء الفواكه برتقالا كان ( سكريا او بو سرة ) او يوسفى او موزا بل وان كان لوزا ( أى نعم )













ابتسامة ( انت الذى جددت الكلام

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لقد وجدت هذه الفائدة على ملتقى أهل الحديث 
فما رائيكم 
(أن طلحة بن البراء لما لقي النبي  قال: يا رسول الله مرني بما أحببت ولا أعصي لك أمراً، فعجب لذلك النبي  وهو غلام، فقال له عند ذلك: اذهب فأقتل أباك! قال: فخرج مولياً ليفعل، فدعاه فقال له: أقبل فإني لم أُبعث بقطيعة رحم. فمرض طلحة بعد ذلك فأتاه النبي  يعوده في الشتاء في برد وغيم، فلما انصرف قال لأهله: لا أرى طلحة إلا قد حدث فيه الموت فآذنوني به حتى أشهده وأصلي عليه وعجلوه. فلما يبلغ النبي  بني سالم بن عوف حتى توفى وجن عليه الليل، فكان فيما قال طلحة: ادفنوني وألحقوني بربي عزوجل ولا تدعوا رسول الله  ، فإني أخاف اليهود أن يصاب بسببـي، فأخبر النبي  حين أصبح، فجاء حتى وقف على قبره فصف الناس معه ثم رفع يديه، فقال: اللهم الق طلحة ويضحك إليك).

إسناده لابأس به وإن شئت فقل حسن لغيره.

أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (4/28) وهذا لفظه، وأبو داود (الجنائز ح 3159)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة (1/246)، ولم يذكرا الرفع، من طريق: (موسى بن هارون ثنا عمر بن زرارة الحدثي ثنا عيسى بن يونس عن سعيد بن عثمان البلوي عن عروة بن سعيد الأنصاري عن أبيه عن حصين). قال الهيثمي في المجمع (3/37): "عزا صاحب الأطراف بعض هذا إلى أبي داود ولم أره، رواه الطبراني في الكبير وإسناده حسن". 
قلت: أما عدم رؤية الهيثمي الحديث عند أبي داود، فهو وهم منه رحمه الله فقد عزاه له في المجمع (8/366) حيث قال رحمه الله: "قلت: عند أبي داود طرف من آخره. رواه الطبراني في الأوسط. وقد روى أبو داود بعض هذا الحديث وسكت عليه فهو حسن إن شاء الله".
علة الحديث: (عروة بن سعيد)، في التقريب (ص 674 ت 4595): "مجهول". وضعف الألباني الحديث بسببه، في تحقيقه على السنة لابن أبي عاصم، وفي هذا التضعيف نظر لما له من متابعات يتقوى بها الحديث لم يذكرها الشيخ الألباني في تحقيقه ولعله لم يقف عليها (إذ من عادته رحمه الله التقصي في التخريج )، وهي:

الأولى: أخرجها الطبراني في الكبير (8/311). قال الطبراني: (حدثنا الحسن بن جرير الصوري ثنا هشام بن خالد الدمشقي ثنا عبدربه بن صالح عن عروة بن رويم عن أبي مسكين عن طلحة). قال الهيثمي (9/365): "رواه الطبراني مرسلا، وعبدربه بن صالح لم أعرفه وبقية رجاله وثقوا". 
قلت: أبو مسكين الذي في سند الطبراني، ذكره الذهبي في المقتني (2/75) فقال: "أبو مسكين عن طلحة بن البراء وعنه عروة بن رويم". ولم أقف على من وثقه. وعبدربه بن صالح سكت عنه البخاري في التاريخ (6/79)، وابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (6/44)، وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (7/155)، وعزاه الحافظ لابن السكن في الإصابة (2/227). 

الثانية: أخرجها ابن سعد في الطبقات (4/354)، وقال: اخبرني بنسب طلحة وقصته هذه هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي. "أبو المنذر الإخباري النسابة العلامة. قال أحمد بن حنبل: إنما كان صاحب سمر ونسب، ما ظننت أن أحدا يحدث عنه، وقال الدارقطني وغيره: متروك. وقال ابن عساكر: رافضي ليس بثقة". انظر الميزان (4/304).
الثالثة: أخرجها علي بن عبدالعزيز في مسنده، عزاها له الحافظ في الإصابة (2/227)، عن أبي نعيم حدثنا أبو بكر هو ابن عياش حدثني رجل من بني عم طلحة الحديث. قال الحافظ: (فذكره بإختصار). وعلة هذه المتابعة جهالة من يروي عنه ابن عياش.

الرابعة: قال الحافظ في الإصابة (2/227): "وروى أبو نعيم من طريق أبي معشر عن محمد بن كعب عن طلحة بن البراء أن النبي  قال: اللهم الق طلحة تضحك إليه ويضحك إليك". 
قلت: أبو معشر اسمه نجيح السندي الهاشمي مولاهم المدني صاحب المغازي. "قال ابن معين: ليس بقوي، كان أميا ينتقى من حديثه المسند. وقال أحمد: كان بصيرا بالمغازي. وقال ابن مهدي: يعرف وينكر .. وقال النسائي والدارقطني: ضعيف. وقال البخاري وغيره: منكر الحديث".انظر الميزان (4/246): وأخرجه من طريق أبي معشر ابن أبي الدنيا في الأولياء (ح 74) وليس فيه ذكر الرفع. 
والحديث يتقوى بمجموع هذه الطرق والله أعلم.
وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...oto=nextoldest

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فى الأخوة جميعا
مجرد طرح لم أجزم به بعد
هل هناك مقاربة بين قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم" اسألوا لأخيكم التثبيت فإنه الآن يسال"
بصيغة الجمع
وبين قول الله تعالى عن موسى وهارون "قال قد أجيبت دعوتكما"
ومعروف أن موسى كان يدعو وهارون يقول آمين من ورائه
فهل لهذا مسوغ فى أن يقوم قائم فيدعو ويؤمن الناس على دعائه
ويكون الأمر بذلك تحقيقا لحديث النبى اسألوا لأخيكم التثبيت
كأن كل الأخوة سالوا التثبيت للأخ الميت
على أمل بعودة للمشاركة بعد سماع وجهة نظر الأخوة

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للمتابعة، وبارك الله في الجميع

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
أخى الدكتور عبد الباقى السيد 
قد أستدل بعض الفقهاء ومعهم أبن حزم الضاهرى  -رحمه الله- على جواز قيام أحد المسبوقين بعد سلام الأمام ليكون أماما لباقى المسبوقين أستدلالا منهم _رحمهم الله _بالأطلاق فى قول النبى _صلى الله عليه وسلم _(وما فاتكم فأتموا ) فأجازوا قيام الواحد من المسبوقين اماما لباقى المسبوقين 
واستدلالا بالاطلاق فى قوله(  صلى الله عليه وسلم  )  استغفروا لأخيكم يفيد جواز ذلك تخريجا على قولهم أو قياسا عليه
ولكنى أحببت قبل الخوض فى بحر الادلة الاجتهاديه المبنيه على غير النص أن نرى هل الأمر في الدعاء لنا فيه سلف وطرحت لكم  استدلال المباركفورى بقول عوف بن مالك _   _حفظت من دعاءه (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) اللهم أغفر له .....الحديث بانه سمع من النبى اذا النبى ظهر صوته صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الدعاء  ثم تبعته بالنقل عن أخينا المشارك فى ملتقى أهل الحديث عبد الغفار محمد على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...oto=nextoldest

بالأثر المروى عن طلحة بن البراء
ثم طلبت البحث عن أثر أنس ولله الحمد وقفت على أثر _يبعد عن ظنى انه هو_ولكنى أنقله لعل أحدا يشاركنا فى الامر وهو
أثر منيب بن عبد الله بن أبي أمامة

(رأيت أنس بن مالك أتى قبر النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فوقف فرفع يديه حتى ظننت أنه أفتتح الصلاة، فسلم على النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ثم انصرف).

إسناده لابأس به. أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3/491). (أخبرنا أبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو أنا عبدالله الصفار نا أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا حدثني الحسن بن الصباح نا معن نا عبدالله بن مُنيب بن عبدالله بن أبي أمامة عن أبيه..).
علة الحديث: (منيب بن عبدالله)، قال الحافظ في التقريب (ص 974 ت 6967): "مقبول". وقال الذهبي في الكاشف (3/157): "وثق".
وقد وجدته فى الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16033

وهناك أثر أخر لم أقف أو أبحث عن تخريجه لضيق الوقت وهو عن ابن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏كان يقف على القبر بعدما ما يسوى عليه، فيقول "اللهم نزل بك صاحبنا، وخلف الدنيا ‏خلف ظهره، اللهم ثبت عند المسألة منطقه، ولا تبتله في قبره بما لا طاقة له به" رواه سعيد ‏في سننه
فنبحث جميعا عن تلك الاثار وعن ثبوتها ثم نطرح أوجه الاستدلال بالصحيح منها 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

للتذكير

----------


## تابع السنة

يظهر أن الأمر في هذا واسع والعلم عند الله تعالى، ولقد سمعت بأذني العلامة الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله تعالى- وقد سئل عن هذه المسألة بعد صلاة المغرب في درس له في المسجد الذي بجوار منزله فقال كلاماً معناه: أنه لا بأس بعد الدفن أن يدعو شخص واحد ويؤمن من حوله.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى سليمان بطيخ وفى الأخوة جميعا ، ونبدا بالبحث إن شاء الله

----------


## سليمان بطيخ

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
عام مضى ولم نبجث عن الأثار المرويه فى المسئلة 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## عاشق الحور العين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وجدت هذه الفتوى في موقع سؤال وجواب للشيخ المنجد جزاه الله خيرا وسانقلها ادناه عسى أن تنفع بالموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا .

اعتياد الدعاء جماعة للمتوفى قبل الصلاة عليهنحن عندنا في ليبيا - وبالأخص في قريتنا - عند دفن الميت ، وعند تسوية الصفوف في الصلاة عليه ، وعند خروج الإمام من الصف للصلاة على المتوفى ، قبل الصلاة مباشرة يقوم أحد من كبار البلد ورجالها بالدعاء للميت ، ويعرف به إذا كان رجلا أو امرأة ، ويدعو له بصوت عالٍ ثم تقام الصلاة .. بعض الناس قالو إن هذه العادة بدعة ، ويجب التخلص منها ، ولكن بعض الناس متمسك بها ويفعلها .... فخوفا من الفتنة والاختلاف ، أرجو منكم إجابة على السؤال . أنا لا أحفظ نص الدعاء ولكن أقول لكم جزءا منه : " اللهم اغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين ، وإن دار الدنيا هى دار ممر ، والآخرة هي دار المستقر ، وإنه - رجلا أو امرأة - اللهم اغفر - لها أو له - ، وارحمه ، وتجاوز عن سياته ..... وهكذا " 


الحمد لله
الذي يظهر أن اعتياد الدعاء جماعة : – شخصٌ يدعو وآخرون يُؤَمِّنُون – بعد أو قبل صلاة الجنازة متصلا بها عملٌ أقرب إلى البدعة منه إلى السنة ، يدل على ذلك مجموعة من الأدلة : 
1- لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه بل ولا عن أحد من أهل العلم فعلُه ، وما كان هذا شأنه فالأصل فيه التوقف والتثبت حذرا من الوقوع في إثم الابتداع والزيادة في الدين . وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (11938)
2- ويقوي ذلك أن صلاة الجنازة إنما شرعت للدعاء للميت ، كما قال العز بن عبد السلام في "قواعد الأحكام" (ص/44) : " مقصودها الأعظم إجابة الدعاء " انتهى . فزيادة الدعاء جماعة قبلها أو بعدها كأنه زيادة عليها من جنسها ، وهذا لا يجوز ، كما لا يجوز إحداث سجود أو ركوع قبل صلاة الفريضة أو بعدها ، فكذلك الشأن في صلاة الجنازة .
3- الثابت في السنة النبوية الحرص على الاجتهاد والإخلاص في الدعاء أثناء صلاة الجنازة: 
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( إِذَا صَلَّيْتُمْ عَلَى الْمَيِّتِ فَأَخْلِصُوا لَهُ الدُّعَاءَ ) رواه أبو داود (3199) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
وعن أَبي إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْأَشْهَلِيُّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : ( كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا صَلَّى عَلَى الْجَنَازَةِ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِحَيِّنَا وَمَيِّتِنَا ، وَشَاهِدِنَا وَغَائِبِنَا ، وَصَغِيرِنَا وَكَبِيرِنَا ، وَذَكَرِنَا وَأُنْثَانَا ) رواه الترمذي (1024) وقال : حسن صحيح .. وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 
وعن يزيد بن عبد الله بن ركانة بن المطلب قال : ( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا قام للجنازة ليصلي عليها قال : اللهم عبدك وابن أمتك ، احتاج إلى رحمتك ، وأنت غني عن عذابه ، إن كان محسنا فزد في إحسانه ، وإن كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه ) 
رواه الحاكم في "المستدرك" (1/511) وقال : إسناده صحيح . وسكت عنه الذهبي . وصححه الألباني في "أحكام الجنائز" (ص/159)
فانظر كيف تصف هذه الأحاديث اجتهاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء في الصلاة ، وليس قبلها أو بعدها مباشرة .
4- ثم في هذا الدعاء جماعة - قبل أو بعد صلاة الجنازة مباشرة - مفسدتان اثنتان :
الأولى : التقصير في السنة ، فإن من انشغل بالدعاء قبل صلاة الجنازة فتر عنه أثناءها ، ومن انتظر الدعاء بعد الصلاة عجل فيها ، وهذا هو واقع مَن يعتاد ذلك اليوم ، لا يكادون يكبرون تكبيرة الجنازة الأولى حتى تتسارع التكبيرات لتنتقل بالمصلين إلى التسليم ، فلا يبلغ الميتَ إلا كلماتُ الدعاء التي لا تغني عند الله شيئا إن لم يصاحبها قلبٌ صادق وعقلٌ حاضر .
وهذا مصداق ما جاء عن حسان بن عطية رحمه الله قال :
" ما ابتدع قوم بدعة في دينهم إلا نزع الله من سنتهم مثلها ، ثم لا يعيدها إليهم إلى يوم القيامة " انتهى . رواه الدارمي (1/58) قال أخبرنا أبو المغيرة ثنا الأوزاعي عن حسان . وهذا إسناد صحيح . 
المفسدة الثانية : المشقة الحاصلة بذلك ، فالناس ينتظرهم وقت طويل لدفن الجنازة ، والاستغفار لها بعد الدفن ، ثم العناية بشأن أهل الميت ، فاجتماع الدعاء جماعة قبل الصلاة أو بعدها مع كل ذلك فيه من المشقة الظاهرة .
وقد قال العز بن عبد السلام في "قواعد الأحكام" (ص/45) :
" فإن قيل : هلا وجب تكرير صلاة الجنازة إلى أن يغلب على الظن حصول الإجابة ؟ قلنا : لا تكرر ، لما في التكرير من المشقة ، ولا ضابط لغلبة الظن في ذلك " انتهى .
5- وأخيرا : فالقاعدة في باب البدعة ما قاله عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه :
" اقتصاد في سنة خير من اجتهاد في بدعة " رواه الطبراني (10/208)
فأن يقف الناس على السنة الثابتة أولى من محاولة الاجتهاد في أمر يخشى أن يدخل في دائرة الابتداع ، وهي كلمة عظيمة تنطلق من فهم حقيقي لموضوع السنة والبدعة .
وقد وقفنا على فتوى للجنة الدائمة (9/16) ، فيها المنع من الدعاء بعد صلاة الجنازة – لأن بعض البلاد العادة فيها الدعاء بعد الصلاة – فيقاس عليها أيضا الدعاء قبلها :
السؤال :
اختلفوا في الدعاء بعد صلاة الجنازة متصلاً اجتماعاً ، فذهبت طائفة إلى أنها بدعة لعدم النقل فيها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام ، وصرح الفقهاء بعدم جوازه ، وذهبت طائفة أخرى إلى استحبابها وسنيتها ، فمن منهم على الحق ؟
فكان الجواب :
" الدعاء عبادة من العبادات ، والعبادات مبنية على التوقيف ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتعبد بما لم يشرعه الله ، ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دعا وصحابته على جنازة ما بعد الفراغ من الصلاة عليها ، والثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقف على القبر بعد أن يسوى على صاحبه ويقول : ( استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا له التثبيت ، فإنه الآن يسأل ) - رواه أبو داود (3221) - .
وبما تقدم يتبين أن الصواب : القول بعدم جواز الدعاء بصفة جماعية بعد الفراغ من الصلاة على الميت ، وأن ذلك بدعة " انتهى .
وأخيرا :
لا بد من التنبه إلى أن الممنوع هو اعتياد الدعاء جماعة قبل صلاة الجنازة أو بعدها مباشرة ، لِما في صورتها من الزيادة الظاهرة في العبادة ، أما إن دعا المرء منفردا قبل الصلاة أو بعدها أو أثناء دفنها وغير ذلك من المواضع ، فلا حرج ولا إثم ، بل يرجى أن يتقبل الله عز وجل فيه شفاعته ويجيب له دعاءه .
يقول الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم – كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (سؤال رقم/898) - :
" أما الدعاء للميت بعد السلام من صلاة الجنازة فلا مانع منه إذا لم يكن على هيئة جماعية تلحقه بالبدع " انتهى .
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/102802

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

باب الدعاء للميت بالتثبيت له , بعد الدفن  
من كتاب التذكرة للامام القرطبي رحمه الله 



أخرج الامام مسلم عن بن شماسة المهري ، قال : حضرنا عمرو بن العاص وهو في سياقة الموت ، الحديث : و فيه : فإذا دفنتموني فشنوا على التراب شناً ، ثم أقيموا حول قبري قدر ما ينحر و يقسم لحمها ، حتى أستأنس بكم ، و أنظر ماذا أرجع به رسل ربي عز و جل ؟ أخرجه ابن المبارك بمعنى مسلم من حديث ابن لهيعة . 


قال : حدثني يزيد بن أبي حبيب أن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة حدثه و قال فيه و شدوا على إزاري فإني مخاصم . و شنوا على التراب شناً . فإن جنبي الأيمن ليس أحق بالتراب من جنبي الأيسر ، ولا تجعلن في قبري خشبة و لا حجراً ، و إذا و اريتموني فاقعدوا عند قبري قدر نحر جزور و تقطعيها . استأنس بكم . 


أبو داود عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا فرغ من دفن الميت وقف عليه و قال : استغفروا لأخيكم و اسألوا له بالتثبيت فإنه الآن يسأل .



و أخرج أبو عبد الله الترمذي الحكيم في نوادر الأصول ، عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا دفن ميتاً وقف و سأل له التثبيت ، و كان يقول : ما يستقبل المؤمن من هول الآخرة إلا و القبر أفظع منه . 


و أخرج أبو نعيم في باب عطاء بن ميسرة الخراساني إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه ، عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وقف على قبر رجل من أصحابه حين فرغ منه فقال : إنا و الله و إنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم نزل بك . و أنت من خير منزول به ، جاف الأرض عن جنبيه ، و افتح أبواب السماء لروحه ، و أقبله منك بقبول حسن . و ثبت عند المسائل منطقه غريب من حديث عطاء . 


فصل : قال الآجري أبو بكر ، محمد بن الحسين في كتاب النصيحة : يستحب الوقوف بعد الدفن قليلاً ، و الدعاء للميت مستقبل وجهه بالثبات ، فيقال : اللهم هذا عبدك و أنت أعلم به منا . و لانعلم منه إلا خيراً ، و قد أجلسته لتسأله ، اللهم فثبته بالقول الثابت في الآخرة ، كما ثبته في الحياة الدنيا ، اللهم ارحمه و ألحقنه بنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و لا تضلنا بعده و لا تحرمنا أجره . 


و حدثنا أبو عبد الله الترمذي : فالوقوف على القبر و سؤال التثبيت في وقت دفنه مدد للميت بعد الصلاة ، لأن الصلاة بجماعة المؤمنين كالعسكر له قد اجتمعوا بباب الملك يشفعون له ، و الوقوف على القبر لسؤال التثبيت مدد للعسكر و تلك ساعة شغل للميت . ولأنه يستقبله هول المطلع و سؤال و فتنة فتاني القبر ـ على ما يأتي ـ و الجزور بفتح الجيم من الإبل .
و الجزرة من الضأن و المعز خاصة . قاله في الصحاح .




فصل : قول عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه ، فإذا أنا مت فلا تصبحبني نائحة و لا نارة . توصية منه باجتناب هذين الأمرين ، لأنهما من عمل الجاهلية ، و لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم . 


قال العلماء : و من ذلك الضجيج بذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى أو بغير ذلك حول الجنائز 

و البناء على المقابر ، و الاجتماع في الجبانات و المساجد للقراءة و غيرها لأجل الموتى ، و كذلك الاجتماع إلى أهل الميت ، وضيعة الطعام ، و المبيت عندهم . كل ذلك من أمر الجاهلية و نحو منه الطعام الذي يصنعه أهل الميت اليوم في يوم السابع  

فيجتمع له الناس يريدون بذلك القربة للميت و الترحم عليه ، و هذا محدث لم يكن فيما تقدم ، و لا هو مما يحمده العلماء . قالوا : و ليس ينبغي للمسلمين أن يقتدوا بأهل الكفر ، و ينهى كل إنسان أهله عن الحضور لمثل هذا و شبهه من لطم الخدود ، و نشر الشعور ، و شق الجيوب ، و استماع النوح ، و كذلك الطعام الذي يصنعه أهل الميت ـ كما ذكرنا ـ فيجتمع عليه النساء و الرجال من فعل قوم لا خلاق لهم .
و قال أحمد بن حنبل : هوز من فعل الجاهلية ، قيل له : أليس قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم اصنعوا لآل جعفر طعاماً ؟ فقال : لم يكونوا هم اتخذوا . إنما اتخذ لهم فهذا كله واجب على الرجل أن يمنع أهله منه . و لا يرخص لهم ، فمن أباح ذلك لأهله فقد عصى الله عز و جل ، و أعانها على الإثم و العدوان ، و الله تعالى يقول : قوا أنفسكم و أهليكم ناراً قال العلماء : معناه أدبوهم و علموهم .




و روى ابن ماجه في سننه عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي ، قال : كنا نعد الاجتماع إلى أهل الميت و صنعة الطعام من النياحة . و في حديث شجاع بن مخلد قال : كانوا يرون أن إسناده صحيح . و ذكر الخرائطي عن هلال بن خباب ، قال : الطعام على الميت من أمر الجاهلية 


و خرج الآجري عن أبي موسى قال : ماتت أخت لعبد الله بن عمر . فقلت لامرأتي : اذهبي فعزيهم . و بيتي عندهم ، فقد كان بيننا و بين آل عمر الذي كان ، فجاءت فقال : ألم أمرك أن تبيتي عندهم ؟ فقالت : أردت أن أبيت ، فجاء ابن عمر فأخرجنا . و قال : اخرجن لا تبتين أختي بالعذاب . و عن أبي البختري قال : بيتونة الناس عند أهل الميت ليست إلا من أمر الجاهلية . 


قال المؤلف رحمه الله : و هذه الأمور كلها قد صارت عند الناس الآن سنة و تركها بدعة ، فانقلب الحال و تغيرت الأحوال . قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه : لا يأتي على الناس عام إلا أماتوا فيه سنة . و أحيوا فيه بدعة . حتى تموت السنن و تحيا البدع ، و لن يعمل بالسنن و ينكر البدع إلا من هون الله عليه إسخاط الناس بمخالفتهم فيما أرادوا ، و نهيهم عما اعتادوا و من يسر لذلك أحسن الله تعويضه ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إنك لن تدع شيئاً إلا عوضك الله خيراً منه ، و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا يزال في هذه الأمة عصابة يقاتلون على أمر الله لا يضرهم جدال من جادلهم و لا عداوة من عاداهم .



فصل : و من هذا الباب ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ليس منا من لطم الخدود و شق الجيوب . و دعا بدعوى الجاهلية و فيهما أيضاً عن أبي بردة بن أبي موسى قال : وجع أبو موسى وجعاً فغشي عليه و رأسه في حجر امرأة من أهله فصاحت امرأة من أهله ، فلم يستطع أن يرد عليها شيئاً فلما أفاق قال : أنا برىء مما برىء منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم برىء من الصالقة و الحالقة و الشاقة . 


و في صحيح مسلم عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد و أبي بردة بن أبي موسى قالا : أغمي على أبي موسى و أقبلت امرأته تصيح برنة ، قالا : ثم أفاق ، قال : ألم تعلمي ـ و كان يحدثها ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : أنا بريء ممن حلق و سلق و خرق ؟ .
ابن ماجه عن أبي أمامة : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لعن الخامشة وجهها ، و الشاقة جيبها ، و الداعية بالويل و الثبور ، إسناده صحيح . و قال حاتم الأصم : إذا رأيت صاحب المصيبة قد خرق ثوبه ، و أظهر حزنه ، فعزيته فقد أشركته في إثمه و إنما هو صاحب منكر ، يحتاج أن تنهاه . و قال أبو سعيد البلخي : من أصيب بمصيبة فمزق ثوباً ، أو ضرب صدراً ، فكأنما أخذ رمحاً يريد أن يقاتل به ربه عز و جل 
والله وحده أعلم بغيبه

----------


## أبو المنذر الشلقاني

هناك رسالةٌ طيبةٌ في هذا الموضوعِ لأخينا الفاضل/ نصر بن إبراهيم بركات.
تقديم شيخنا/ أبي عبد الله مصطفى بن العدوي- حفظه الله- الموسومة بـ:((الدعاء للميت بعد الدفن، صفته وأحكامه)).
فهي مفيدةٌ في بابها.

----------

